# Central mountains manti rifle elk hunt



## Elk801 (Jun 30, 2016)

I was fortunate enough to draw a central manti rifle elk tag. It is gonna be a challenge seeing that this area is all new to me. Ill take any advice or help anyone is willing to give to me. Even if its a general area to look at. I have been scouting Google earth and it's pretty overwhelning. So if anyone if willing to give me any information it will be greatly appreciated. Thank you


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

There are lots of threads on this topic with tons of great info, just give the search function a spin and let us know if you have any other questions! Congrats on the tag! Which rifle season?


----------



## Elk801 (Jun 30, 2016)

johnnycake said:


> There are lots of threads on this topic with tons of great info, just give the search function a spin and let us know if you have any other questions! Congrats on the tag! Which rifle season?


The early rifle Sept 17th - 25th. I have been just not finding a whole bunch of info.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/search.php?searchid=1709026

That search function turns up 124 results (including this thread) that deal with elk on the Manti. I know that many of them have some good general areas, and even a few have more specific areas! Hope that helps!


----------



## elkantlers (Feb 27, 2014)

There are elk in pretty much every canyon off of skyline drive, East and west. Get up there in August and learn a few and you will do fine.


----------



## Elk801 (Jun 30, 2016)

Thanks johnnycake Ill keep digging. Yeah elkantlers that's what I have heard I am going down this weekend to check out the north tent area. I have cameras I want to put up!


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I've only been a part of one hunt down there, and it was the early rifle last year. Here is my advice:

-Get in shape. Everything down there is steep. Those canyons just drop into gnarly stuff in every direction. 

-I would take time over the summer to just go drive all the roads and trails all over the areas you plan/hope to hunt. Get to know all your access points, and also possible exit points below. Just get to know the lay of the land by driving around it a few times. 

-As mentioned, the areas off Skyline and the surrounding areas are really crawling with elk. There was not a single time, either before the hunt or during the hunt that we did not get up high to glass an area or drop into a canyon to hunt where we did not see elk. Literally, every single place. We were in a wide range of areas down there as well. There are just a lot of elk. In a situation like that, you just have to hunt until you find what you want. 

-Spend time down there looking. Take the info you collect and create what you believe is a reasonable expectation for the bull you want, then find one like that and kill it. 

-Did I mention it is steep? Like...everywhere? Be ready for that. 

If you have specific questions, feel free to PM me. It's a fun hunt. Go and enjoy it. Good luck!


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Don't get too greedy. Too many people draw a Manti rifle tag and think they are going to just walk down the first ridge on opening morning and pull the trigger on a 350+ bull. Reality is, the average bull is in the 320-330 range and there are quite a few of them. As Vanilla said, know your expectations. Unless scouting leads you to a bigger bull, realize you may have to sort through ALOT of 300-310ish bulls if you want something bigger.

I had the muzzy tag there in 2014. Don't be overly dissapointed if you don't see alot of elk over the summer scouting period - it's just too hot and the elk hole up in the dark timber the vast majority of time. Come September though, you will see them everywhere as has been said. Pick a couple areas, learn the roads, make sure you can shoot straight, and you'll be fine.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

I was down there with my grandfather in 2014 and due to some mobility issues on his part it was difficult & we came home empty handed.

We did see elk every day but I think that if we could have been more mobile we could have seen more and had a different outcome.

Here's the thread that I started for that hunt: http://utahwildlife.net/forum/12-big-game/81121-manti-elk-early-rifle.html


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

My group and I hunt the southern half of the Manti range for Deer and Elk every year but never a Sept. hunt so keep that in mind. 

A couple things we've learned:

1) Be prepared for ANY weather. Rain, Heat, Snow, Cold...all in the same day sometimes.

2) The canyons are steep and most of the ones we hunt don't have good access at the bottom so getting a downed animal out is a B***H!

3) You will be contending with a lot of recreational ATV traffic and road hunters, so get away from the roads and you'll usually find the animals.

Oh, we also have some cameras out just for fun right now, so if I see anything of interest on there I'll consider shooting you a PM. Heck, if I can't shoot the big bull someone should!


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

MWScott72 said:


> Don't get too greedy. Too many people draw a Manti rifle tag and think they are going to just walk down the first ridge on opening morning and pull the trigger on a 350+ bull. Reality is, the average bull is in the 320-330 range and there are quite a few of them. As Vanilla said, know your expectations. Unless scouting leads you to a bigger bull, realize you may have to sort through ALOT of 300-310ish bulls if you want something bigger.


This man speaks the truth! Unless you are seeing something bigger, I would not pass a 320-330 bull on the Manti, personally. Last year the hunter I was with was patient, did not get an itchy trigger finger early, and ended up killing a 360 class bull. (358 2/8, specifically...for the numbers guys) We had seen a bull even bigger than that the week before the hunt scouting...he was a big boy. But we never turned him up again. You will see A LOT of 300 class bulls. Just be patient until you find what you like. If your standard is a solid mature 6 point bull, you will have your pick in many areas.



KineKilla said:


> 1) Be prepared for ANY weather. Rain, Heat, Snow, Cold...all in the same day sometimes.


Opening day last year was 95 degrees. It sucked, big time. But we still found plenty of elk holed up in the timber. By day 3 when we killed the bull, we were rain/hailed/snowed on. I freaking love the mountains in Utah in the fall!



KineKilla said:


> 2) The canyons are steep and most of the ones we hunt don't have good access at the bottom so getting a downed animal out is a B***H!


Did I mention places are steep down there? If not, listen KineKilla. Our pack out was not that far last year, but it was pretty brutal, straight back up to the access road! If you have horses, that will help. If not, still enjoy it. The pain is temporary...


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

I echo what everyone else has said. Last year I had the Expo muzzy tag. I ended up shooting a smaller bull than I had originally planned as I was trying to get it done fast to go on my dads South Cache tag. 
But what has been said is true, lot of elk and lots of country. My suggestion would be to pick an area and stick to it. It is such a big area you can stretch yourself pretty thin so I feel it is better to focus on one general area and get to know it like the back of your hand. You will have a fun summer and fall. 
So cherish the memories and time. I stressed too much about mine and am still fighting feelings of regret cause I had my mind set on a size of bull and missed out on enjoying the time spent with family and memories made.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

I have been hunting deer and elk there for 15+. Like mentioned, a 320 bull would be hard to pass on and should definitely be do-able. That mountain does in fact hold some big ones for sure, and I always see them, but you will have to put forth the work to find them. Again as others have mentioned, almost every canyon will be holding elk. The further from the atv trails you can get (which can be hard to do), the better your odds.

Here is an idea on what I myself would look for. This is a Manti bull I found in sept 2014. If I had a tag, there is NO way I would have passed on him. 


Most of all, like Raptor said, do not over stress yourself and enjoy the hunt. My tag in 2010, I let too much pressure get to me and looking back regret not just enjoying the moment.


----------

